# Slim only allows root to login



## sigh (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

  Just installed the simple login manager but I can only login using root.  When I try to login with a regular user I get "failed to execute login command."  Not really sure how to go about this, any help is appreciated.


----------



## nakal (Jan 15, 2011)

I installed slim, too. Yesterday for the first time. Notice that slim does not use HAL anymore and chances are that your keyboard is configured wrong.

Happens for me on my German keyboard (y<->z swapped problem). Think a moment, if your password contains characters that are mapped wrong because of the keyboard mapping that is not loaded correctly.

You can check this, if you type your password in the username prompt (and actually see what is happening). Make sure no one stands behind you. 

Then, if the keyboard map is wrong. Set it up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf statically. [MAN=4x]kbd[/MAN] tells you what to do there.


----------



## sigh (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually I got it working.  Copied the .xinitrc file from root to the regular users home directory and now I can log in with the regular user.  Thanks replying.


----------

